# A propos des correcteurs orthographiques, WR spell-checker



## Riffaterrien

Bonjour à vous tous,

Déjà depuis quelques temps, je constate que sur le site "*Forum: French-English Vocabulary / Vocabulaire Français-Anglais*" l'ancien correcteur orthographique en français est devenu un correcteur orthographique en anglais, ce qui est, je n'en doute pas, très pratique pour nos amis "anglographes", mais fort incommode pour ceux qui, comme moi, peuvent écrire en anglais, mais ne le font que rarement, histoire de gagner beaucoup de temps. Est-il possible dans la rédaction d'un "fil" de pouvoir choisir son correcteur orthographique, ou sommes-nous condamnés à corriger très fastidieusement le correcteur et à multiplier les fautes ? Merci à vous de vous pencher sur cette question.


----------



## Kelly B

I don't know the answer, but here's a translation for those who do:

Hello everyone, For some time I've noticed that on the "*Forum: French-English Vocabulary / Vocabulaire Français-Anglais" *site, the old spell-checker in French has become a spell-checker in English, which is very practical for our English writing friends, no doubt, but very inconvenient for those who, like me, can write in English but only rarely do so, in order to save time. Is it possible when creating a thread to choose the appropriate spell-checker, or are we doomed to carefully correcting the spell-checker and making still more mistakes? Thank you for addressing this question.


----------



## wildan1

Isn't the spell-checker in your own computer, Riffaterrien?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

wildan1 said:


> Isn't the spell-checker in your own computer, Riffaterrien?



Yes, it's a feature of the internet browser 
Every browser has its own spell-checker and its default language is usually the same language of the browser interface. 
There are hundreds of language packs available for the most popular browsers.


----------



## Peterdg

Bon, je ne sais pas si vous comprenez ce que mes collègues vous ont dit en anglais. Pour être bref,  le correcteur automatique ne dépend pas du site (dans ce cas, Wordreference) mais du navigateur que vous utilisez. Il faut donc adapter les paramètres de votre navigateur.


----------



## Riffaterrien

Merci à tous pour votre aide, fort appréciable en l'espèce. Je ne doute pas que mon génial informaticien saura régler les paramètres d'un de mes navigateurs (celui que j'utilise pour tous mes travaux de langue, dont, bien sûr, *WordReference*)


----------



## jann

Pas besoin d'un informaticien (génial ou autre), il suffit de passer par l'aide en ligne du navigateur en question... 

FireFox
Chrome
etc.


----------



## Riffaterrien

jann said:


> Pas besoin d'un informaticien (génial ou autre), il suffit de passer par l'aide en ligne du navigateur en question...
> 
> FireFox
> Chrome
> etc.



Bonjour *Jann*,

"mon génial informaticien" (c'était de l'humour!!!) n'était autre que moi-même qui n'ai rien de génial en informatique, mais qui n'en ai pas moins trouvé la solution dans *Outils* d'*Internet Explorer*. Merci.


----------

